# 2008 Jetta Radio Removal



## bodezzz (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 2008 Jetta and I bought the VW iPod adapter which worked great with my iPod Nano but does not work with my iPhone 3G S. I'd like to pull the radio disconnect the iPod adapter and hook up the Aux cable. 
My big question is how do I remove the stereo? I've tried several times but I always feel like I'm going to break the bezel around the stereo. Any light that can be shed would be appreciated.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Jetta Radio Removal (bodezzz)*

You start at the top.
There is a cover on the very top of your dash you pop off with a panel removal tool. There are I believe 3 T20 torx.
Remove the cover that you just unscrewed and then you should be able to follow the trail of torx down til the radio comes out.
It's not as easy as the radio removal keys (which got stuck most times) but it is still an easy car to remove the radio in.


----------



## bodezzz (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2008 Jetta Radio Removal (NFrazier)*

I'm still having a difficult time getting the trim from around the radio. I don't want to break it, do you have anymore advice on how to remove the trim?


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bodezzz* »_I'm still having a difficult time getting the trim from around the radio. I don't want to break it, do you have anymore advice on how to remove the trim?


Trim removal tools and patience, and a lot more force than you would think. The actual plastic around the radio itself is held on with metal tension clips that pinch around plastic in the dash to hold it in place. The clips are VERY strong, but they are only "plastic welded" to the fascia, and it is fairly likely that you will snap one or two of them off of the back of the fascia.







Also, there are a pair of screws at the top corners of this piece, make sure you remove them first.
Check around the Mk5/MkV Jetta & Golf forum, I believe there is a pictorial how-to in there so you can see the clips. The Jetta dash is identical to the Golf/Rabbit.


----------

